# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Συνταγη με πολυ Πρωτεινη...

## ThomasTsaknakis

Γεια σε ολους...!!! :01. Smile Wide:   Μηπως μπορει καποιος να μου πει μια συνταγη με πολυ προτεινη  (60g-80g) ???            :05. Posing:

----------


## Exci

Τι συνταγη δηλαδη?! Οποιοδηποτε φαγητο με πρωτεινη?

----------


## ThomasTsaknakis

Ναι... Να εχει περιπου 60g-80g πρωτεινη...

----------


## Exci

Τι θα πει να εχει 60-80γρ πρωτεινη ρε συ?! οποιοδηποτε φαγητο να παρεις, αν παρεις πολλαπλες μεριδες θα φτασεις 60γρ πρωτεινες. Αν θες σκετη πρωτεινη καταπιε ολο τον κουβα με την whey, καθως δε θελω να μαθω με ποιο σκεπτικο θες τοση πρωτεινη.

----------


## pharmacist

Νομιζω ο τονος σε νερο εχει 23,5 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ανα 100 γραμμαρια προιοντος.
Δε θυμαμαι αν ειναι στα 100 γραμμαρια στραγγισμενου προιοντος η οχι...
Τελως παντως ο τονος σε νερο εχει λιγες μη πρωτεινικες θερμιδες , αν μπορεις να κατεβασεις την απαιτουμενη ποσοτητα και να μη σου σταθει στο λαιμο εχει καλως...
Διαφορετικα συνδιασε τον με ρυζι αλλα εκει θα αρχισεις να φουσκωνεις το στομαχι σου για να παρεις τα 60+ γραμμαρια που θες και θα παρεις και αρκετους υδατανθρακες παρεα.
Ο τονος κατεβαινει πιο ευκολα με λιγο χυμο...
Μπορεις να δοκιμασεις και κοκα κολα light.
Μπα, μαλλον οχι :01. ROFL:

----------


## fotis hks

δεν καταλαβαινω ποιος ο λόγος να καταναλωσει κανεις ενα γευμα το οποιο να περιεχει 60-80γρ πρωτείνης; δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση ο οργανισμος να την αφομειωσει ολη(αυτος ειναι  και ενας λογος που πρεπει να μοιραζουμε τα γευματα στη διαρκεια της ημερας) το πολυ πολυ το σωμα να την αποβαλει η να την κανει και λιπος στη χειροτερη περιπτωση......αυτα απο εμενα...  :01. Wink:

----------


## Ramrod

> ...το πολυ πολυ το σωμα να την αποβαλει η να την κανει και λιπος στη χειροτερη περιπτωση......


Λίπος την κάνει, και αμα φας πάρα πολύ και αν φας και δε φας αρκετους υδατανθρακες ωστε να γίνει ο απαραίτητος αναβολισμός. Δεν νομίζω οτι απορροφάει τόσα γραμμαρια και επιβαρρύνεται και το συκώτι.

Πάντως ή φάε τόνο όπως είπε κάποιος ή κατάπιε 15 ασπράδια αυγού ή κατέβασε 3-4 scoop whey...

----------


## Zylo

> Νομιζω ο τονος σε νερο εχει 23,5 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ανα 100 γραμμαρια προιοντος.
> Δε θυμαμαι αν ειναι στα 100 γραμμαρια στραγγισμενου προιοντος η οχι...
> Τελως παντως ο τονος σε νερο εχει λιγες μη πρωτεινικες θερμιδες , αν μπορεις να κατεβασεις την απαιτουμενη ποσοτητα και να μη σου σταθει στο λαιμο εχει καλως...
> Διαφορετικα συνδιασε τον με ρυζι αλλα εκει θα αρχισεις να φουσκωνεις το στομαχι σου για να παρεις τα 60+ γραμμαρια που θες και θα παρεις και αρκετους υδατανθρακες παρεα.
> Ο τονος κατεβαινει πιο ευκολα με λιγο χυμο...
> Μπορεις να δοκιμασεις και κοκα κολα light.
> Μπα, μαλλον οχι


εγω παντως τον τονο τον τρωω με λαχανο η μαρουλι....κατεβαινει μια χαρα και τ ευχαριστιεσε!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

μια 2σελιδη ιατρικη συνταγη με τονο κ κοτοπουλο τυλιγμενα μεσα σε φαση ρολο κ ειμαστε κομπλε..υπαρχει κ γιατρος στο φορουμ,να βοηθησει πρακαλω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ramrod

> εγω παντως τον τονο τον τρωω με λαχανο η μαρουλι....κατεβαινει μια χαρα και τ ευχαριστιεσε!!!!


μπορεί αλλά σαν υδατάνθρακας δεν είναι καθόλου ιδανικός για όλες τις ώρες...

----------


## Zylo

> μπορεί αλλά σαν υδατάνθρακας δεν είναι καθόλου ιδανικός για όλες τις ώρες...


δεν κανει πιστευεις για το βραδυνο???(9:00)

----------


## giannis64

αν κοιμάσαι στης 23.00, μια χαρά είναι. ότι καλύτερη επιλογή!!!!

----------


## Zylo

> αν κοιμάσαι στης 23.00, μια χαρά είναι. ότι καλύτερη επιλογή!!!!


κατα τις 12-1 κοιμαμαι μετα το γιαουρτι που τρωω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ramrod

> κατα τις 12-1 κοιμαμαι μετα το γιαουρτι που τρωω


φάε τη σαλάτα με τον τόνο και μετα απο κανα 2 ώρες (πριν κοιμηθείς) φάε το γιαούρτι...

----------

